# Concert aria's



## Rogerx

Place for posting concert arias, so not from operas


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te", K. 505 · Alexandre Tharaud · Bernard Labadie · Joyce DiDonato · Les Violons


----------



## Rogerx

Ah! Perfido, Op. 65 · Eileen Farrell · Ludwig van Beethoven · Max Rudolf · Columbia Symphony orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp: Mozart - Contert Aria, 'Nehmt meinen Dank ihr holden Gonner' KV383


----------



## Rogerx

Infelice - Felix Mendelssohn - Rosa Feola BBC Proms 2016


----------



## Azol

Erkki Melartin - Marjatta
Soile Isokoski, soprano
Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu

A superb piece!


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 418 - Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio in F minor


----------



## Rogerx

Per questa bella mano, K. 612 · Klaus Mertens


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K.528


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Alma grande e nobil core, K.578


----------



## Rogerx

Schon lacht der holde Frühling, K. 580


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Alcandro, lo confesso... Non so d'onde viene, K.294 · Lucia Popp · Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg · Leopold Hager


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Alma grande e nobil core, K.578


----------



## Rogerx

Misero! O sogno... Aura che intorno, K. 431


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Vado, ma dove? oh Dei!, K. 583 · Kiri Te Kanawa ·


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay - Mozart: "Popoli di tessaglia, Io non chiedo" K316


----------



## Rogerx

Anna Moffo, "Misera, dove son!" (K. 369) by Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Mia speranza adorata", K. 416 · Natalie Dessay


----------



## Rogerx

Per questa bella mano, K. 612 · Klaus Mertens


----------



## Rogerx

Con ossequio, con rispetto, K. 210 · Christoph Prégardien ·


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano Cyndia Sieden sings Mozart's aria Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle


----------



## Rogerx

Misero me!... Misero pargoletto K. 77


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: O temerario Arbace... Per quel paterno amplesso, K.79 · Kiri Te Kanawa · Wiener Kammerorchester · György Fischer


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp: Mozart - Contert Aria, 'Nehmt meinen Dank ihr holden Gonner' KV383


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Concert Aria "Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle" (K. 538)


----------



## Rogerx

Bass-baritone Kim Borg sings Mozart's concert aria Per questa bella mano K. 612


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Ah, lo previdi" / "Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei", K.272


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: No, che non sei capace, K.419


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Basta, vincesti... Ah, non lasciarmi", K.486a


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland. Reinhold Glière Concerto for Coloratura & Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die betrogene Welt, K.474


----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Ann Swenson; "Misera, dove son"; KV 369; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming - Ch'io mi scordi di te?...Non temer, amato bene


----------



## Rogerx

A questo seno deh vieni... Or che il cielo a me ti rende" K374


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: A Berenice... Sol nascente, K.70


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay - Mozart: "Popoli di tessaglia, Io non chiedo" K316


----------



## gvn

Rogerx said:


> Natalie Dessay - Mozart: "Popoli di tessaglia, Io non chiedo" K316


A slight sense of déjà vu here: see post #16 of this thread.

But that's perfectly understandable. How could anybody, posting one of these arias every day, possibly keep track of what had and hadn't been posted already? Mozart composed so many of them, and nowadays there are so many recorded performances of each one!

I love Mozart's concert arias. Always have done. When I first discovered their existence, 50+ years ago, I couldn't believe that they were so neglected. Couldn't understand why _everyone_ didn't record them. In those days only a small number were available, on difficult-to-obtain LPs, most of which had to be ordered from the ends of the earth. One of my wildest and most improbable hopes was that some day I might manage to collect at least one recording, no matter how inadequate, of every one of them. Little did I know what riches lay ahead in the CD era....


----------



## Rogerx

gvn said:


> A slight sense of déjà vu here: see post #16 of this thread.
> 
> But that's perfectly understandable. How could anybody, posting one of these arias every day, possibly keep track of what had and hadn't been posted already? Mozart composed so many of them, and nowadays there are so many recorded performances of each one!
> 
> I love Mozart's concert arias. Always have done. When I first discovered their existence, 50+ years ago, I couldn't believe that they were so neglected. Couldn't understand why _everyone_ didn't record them. In those days only a small number were available, on difficult-to-obtain LPs, most of which had to be ordered from the ends of the earth. One of my wildest and most improbable hopes was that some day I might manage to collect at least one recording, no matter how inadequate, of every one of them. Little did I know what riches lay ahead in the CD era....


I love the Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505 the most, Norman live with Brendel , almost untouchable.


----------



## Rogerx

Elly Ameling sings R. Strauss' 4 LAST SONGS (COMPLETE) in 1982 - Concertgebouw


----------



## Rogerx

Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle, K. 538


----------



## Rogerx

Recitative and aria `Misero me! - Misero pargoletto` for soprano and orches... - Mozart


----------



## gvn

Rogerx said:


> Recitative and aria `Misero me! - Misero pargoletto` for soprano and orches... - Mozart


This seems to be the performance by Miranda van Kralingen and the European Sinfonietta conducted by Ed Spanjaard, available in a rather mixed Brilliant Classics box of Mozart concert arias.

Funnily enough, prompted by the numerous remarkable recordings in this thread, I took it down from the shelves and revisited it only a few days ago, precisely because I recalled it as one of the best performances in that box. The singer seems to me to have the character just about perfect.

The unfortunate protagonist (male), staggering from one catastrophe to another, has just been informed that he's married his own sister. In the first stanza of the aria (starting at 6:10), his thoughts turn to their baby:

Misero pargoletto,
il tuo destin non sai. 
Ah, non gli dite mai 
qual era il genitor.

Ill-fated child! thou canst not feel 
thy future grief and shame: 
may never tongue thy birth reveal, 
or tell thy father's name!

Then in the second stanza (9:40), the vista broadens:

Come in un punto, oh Dio, 
tutto cambiò d'aspetto! 
Voi foste il mio diletto, 
voi siete il mio terror.

Ye gods, what sudden change I find! 
How soon my peace is fled. 
What late with rapture fill'd my mind, 
is now my greatest dread!

After which, around 11:00 the singer transitions back to the first stanza, but in a tone colored with the broader thoughts that have now entered the protagonist's mind. A very fine piece of vocal acting.

(The English translations are by John Hoole, in a clever little 18th century bilingual collection of Metastasio librettos.)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Fra cento affanni, K.88 · Edita Gruberova · Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg · Leopold Hager


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 21 (19c) - Aria for tenor: Va dal furor portata in C major

Christoph Prégardien, tenor. L'Orfeo orchestra conducted by Michi Gaigg.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Se tutti i mali mei", K.83 - 1st (ornamented) version · Julie Kaufmann · Münchner Rundfunkorchester · Jörg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Rogerx

W.A. Mozart Arie "Der Liebe himmlisches Gefühl" KV 119 (382h)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Müsst' ich auch durch tausend Drachen", K.435 ·

Stuart Burrows · Academy of St. Martin in the Fields · Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Hampson - Rivolgete a Lui lo Sguardo - Mozart K 584


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Der Liebe himmliches Gefühl, K.119 · Eva Lind · Dresdner Philharmonie · Jörg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Das Bandel: Liebes Mandel, wo ist's Bandel?, K.441


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo, K. 584


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: A questo seno... Or che il cielo, K.374


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings op. 31


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - KV 294 (1778 Version) - Alcandro, io confesso...Non so d'onde in E flat major


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 119 (382h) - Die Liebe himmliches Gefühl in A major


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 435 (416b) - Müßt ich auch, durch tausend Drachen in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K.541


----------



## Rogerx

Performers: Edith Mathis, soprano; Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, conducted by Leopold Hager.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Per pietà, non ricercate, K.420


----------



## Rogerx

Composed in the Hague in October 1765 and then reworked in January
1766. Most likely for the festivities of Prince Wilhelm V coming of age.


----------



## Rogerx

Misero! O sogno... Aura che intorno, K. 431


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 541 - Un bacio di mano in F major


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens; "O temerario Arbace!"; KV 79; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

MOZART - Mia speranza adorata KV 416 
Sabine Devieilhe & LesAmbassadeurs, dir. Kossenko


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 295 - Se al labbro mio non credi in B flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Performers: Christoph Prégardien, tenor; L'Orfeo, conducted by Michi Gaigg.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?, K. 505 · Christine Schäfer · Maria João Pires · Berliner Philharmoniker · Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

László Polgár - Per questa bella mano (Mozart, K.612)


----------



## Rogerx

Waldgespräch · Ballade für Sopran, Streichorchester, Harfe und 2 Hörner (1895/96) - "Es ist schon spät, es ist schon kalt" · Soile Isokoski/Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker/James Conlon


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Cara, se le mie pene KV( deest)


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 431 (425b) - Misero! o sogno...Aura, che intorno spiri in E flat major

Performers: Christophe Prégardien, tenor; L'Orfeo, conducted by Michi Gaigg.


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 82 (73o) - Se ardire, e speranza in F major


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 255 - Ombra felice...Io ti lascio in D minor

Performers: Hanna Schwarz, alto; Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg, conducted by Leopold Hager.


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 255 - Ombra felice...Io ti lascio in D minor

Performers: Hanna Schwarz, alto; Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg, conducted by Leopold Hager.


----------



## Rogerx

"Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo"
Aria for baritone and orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 23 - Aria for soprano: Conservati fedele in A major


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 71 - Ah, più tremar non voglio in F major (fragment)

FRagment)


----------



## Rogerx

Aram Khachaturian THREE CONCERT ARIAS POEMS BY O. TUMANIAN


----------



## Rogerx

Misera, dove son!... Ah! non son io che parlo" K369


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Poem (rev.1961)

Armenian Philharmonic Chorus, Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian
Recorded: 1999-07-20
Recording Venue: Aram Khachaturian Hall, Yerevan


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K. 528


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: A Berenice ... Sol nascente, K70


----------



## Rogerx

Misera! dove son? L'aure del Tebro - Ah! non son io che parlo, K.369


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Ah, lo previdi" / "Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei", K.272


----------



## Rogerx

Soprano Elena Xanthoudakis sings Mozart's beautiful "Voi avete un cor fedele" at Melba Hall, 
5 September 2010, with The Melbourne Musicians. Director: Frank U Pam


----------



## Rogerx

Alcandro, lo confesso... Non so d'onde viene", K. 294


----------



## Rogerx

Chen Reiss sings Mozart's "Chi sa, chi sa, qual sia" K582 at La Scala


----------



## Rogerx

Berenice, che fai? (scena di Berenice) Hob. XXIVa:10 - Joseph Haydn - Arleen Auger


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I realise that the original poster of this thread is not a native English speaker, but that apostrophe really bothers me. 

There I've said it! :devil: Couldn't a mod change it?

Mind you, as the OP appears to be the only person posting in the thread, perhaps I should just ignore it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Alma grande e nobil core, K.578


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Non più, tutto ascoltai... Non temer, amato bene, K.490


----------



## Rogerx

Se tutti i mali miei", K. 83/73p


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Si mostra la sorte, K.209 · Francisco Araiza · Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg · Leopold Hager


----------



## Rogerx

Vocal quartet composed in Vienna and dated November 5, 1785. Inserted in Bianchi's opera buffa "La villanella rapita", performed on November 28, 1785 at the Burgtheater.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart:Io ti lascio, o cara, addio, K. 621a · Thomas Hampson ·
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Cara, Se Le Mie Pene: Aria KV6. Deest · Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart · Charlotte Margiono


----------



## Rogerx

Concert Arias: Misero! o sogno K.431


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: "Ah! spiegarti, oh Dio", K.178 · Julie Kaufmann · Münchner Rundfunkorchester · Jörg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Rogerx

Popoli di Tessaglia, K. 316: Io non chiedo

European Chamber Orchestra, Wilhelm Keitel, Ezio Maria Tisi & Annemarie Kremer


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Quasthoff: Mozart - "Per questa bella mano" Concert Aria for bass K. 612


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Con ossequio, con rispetto, K.210 ·
Claes-Håkon Ahnsjö ·
Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg · Leopold Hager


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, oh figlia, K.513 ·

Ildebrando D'Arcangelo · Orchestra del Teatro Regio di Torino · Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa BERGANZA "Misero me! ... Misero Pargoletto!" - W.A.Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Müsst ich auch durch tausend Drachen, K.435


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo, K. 584


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Der Liebe himmliches Gefühl, K.119 · Eva Lind · Dresdner Philharmonie · Jörg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 316 (300b) - Popoli di Tessaglia...Io non chiedo in C major

Performers: Cyndia Sieden, soprano; The Orchestra of the 18th Century, conducted by Frans Brüggen.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Si mostra la sorte, K. 209 (Live) · Sir Peter Pears · English Chamber Orchestra · Benjamin Britten


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Conservati fedele, K. 23 · Miranda van Kralingen, European Sinfonietta & Ed Spanjaard


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791): Aria "Voi avete un cor fedele",
K. 217 (1775)
Regula Mühlemann, Soprano | Basel Chamber Orchestra | Umberto Benedetti Michelangeli, Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: A Berenice... Sol nascente, K.70


----------



## Rogerx

Performers: Hanna Schwarz, alto; Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg,
conducted by Leopold Hager.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Misero me - Misero pargoletto, KV 77 - Aria: Misero pargoletto


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolai Gedda sings Britten "Serenade" - LIVE, 1968


----------



## Rogerx

No, non turbarti, WoO 92a · Pietro Metastasio


----------



## Rogerx

Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo, K. 584 · Peter Mattei · Peter Mattei · Royal Stockholm Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

W. A. Mozart - KV 441 - Das Bandel in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, oh figlia, K.513 · Ildebrando D'Arcangelo ·
Orchestra del Teatro Regio di Torino · Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia Geszty; "Non curo l'affetto"; KV 74b; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Aria `Der Liebe himmlisches Gefühl` for soprano and orchestra (1782) KV119 (382h) - Mozart

Francine van der Heyden, European Sinfonietta & Ed Spanjaard


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart. - Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo. Ferruccio Furlanetto


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Fra cento affanni, K.88 · Edita Gruberova · Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg · Leopold Hager


----------



## Rogerx

Misero! O sogno … Aura che intorni spiri, K. 431: ·

Christoph Prégardien · L'Orfeo Barockorchester · · Michi Gaigg


----------



## 89Koechel

Rogerx - Many, wonderful examples, my friend, of many, great arias! Well, just wondered ... any possibility of posting/knowing about some singers of the past - Ms. Lotte Lehmann, or the prodigious bass/Alexander Kipnis (or the bass of Ezio Pinza), or the exceptional, womanly soprano of Rosa Ponselle? I especially, like the Sylvia Geszty, Mozart example, from June 18th, and am sure her voice is almost-forgotten, nowadays. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

89Koechel said:


> Rogerx - Many, wonderful examples, my friend, of many, great arias! Well, just wondered ... any possibility of posting/knowing about some singers of the past - Ms. Lotte Lehmann, or the prodigious bass/Alexander Kipnis (or the bass of Ezio Pinza), or the exceptional, womanly soprano of Rosa Ponselle? I especially, like the Sylvia Geszty, Mozart example, from June 18th, and am sure her voice is almost-forgotten, nowadays. Thanks!


Thank you for you kind word. I just did a search but that sing Mozart however......no concert aria. Sorry.


----------



## Rogerx

Voi avete un cor fedele, K. 217 · Lisette Oropesa · Lisette Oropesa · Il Pomo d'Oro · Il Pomo d'Oro


----------

